# $167.00 US a ton?



## EcoManiac (Dec 23, 2014)

First, never lose your password here, I was Billyshobby until I lost mine and re registered.
Question, I have been doing my best to obtain free stuff, that's going poorly. So, I've been looking at purchase options by the ton, I see on a scrap spot price web site that mix intact scrap PCs are at $167. A ton. Can any one confirm this as accurate? I was offered $50. A ton by one vendor if he came from 1 state away to pick up. I'm finding no body wants to quote prices and have to pose as a seller to get them to even start to listen. It's like there is no market for intact and partial mix lots unless you have 40000lbss+. What's going on? Has the market been flooded?


----------



## necromancer (Dec 23, 2014)

EcoManiac said:


> First, never lose your password here, I was Billyshobby until I lost mine and re registered.
> Question, I have been doing my best to obtain free stuff, that's going poorly. So, I've been looking at purchase options by the ton, I see on a scrap spot price web site that mix intact scrap PCs are at $167. A ton. Can any one confirm this as accurate? I was offered $50. A ton by one vendor if he came from 1 state away to pick up. I'm finding no body wants to quote prices and have to pose as a seller to get them to even start to listen. It's like there is no market for intact and partial mix lots unless you have 40000lbss+. What's going on? Has the market been flooded?




i can sum this up in 2 words:

"multi-national, multi million dollar companies" i still get 80% of everything free. biggest problem i see is "people try way to hard"

there is this story about a bull & his son standing on a hill top...........


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 25, 2014)

Put it this way = if I could buy mixed untouched PC scrap base units at anywhere near $167 per tonne I would be ordering container loads. It would be worth it even with shipping to the UK on top.


----------



## Irons (Dec 25, 2014)

Many large Corporations pay someone to take away their scrap equipment.


----------



## artart47 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi and merry christmas!
I have some small corporations that are owned by parent corps, and when I go pick up four/five pallets of old equipment, there are notes attached to them that say "send to racine,wi for disposal". I haul away for no cost. I only charge if there are too many crt monitors and printers.
artart47


----------



## EcoManiac (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm trying to get a business off the ground and need a feasibility study to apply for Capitol investment loans. This cannot be completed without profit projections, and I cannot get honest answers from any of the companies I've contacted. 
I want a simple collection,dismantling,sorting facility, my state environmental department pretty much assured me fines if I am caught working out of my home without permits. Home refining is an added fine for Hazardous Waste production. I am only allowed to have up to 10000lbs of 'intact' covered electronic devices on the property at anytime with the absolute least amount of disturbance to them. Universal waste rules followed to the letter. I was encouraged to go Large ( permitted over 10k lbs) or don't do it at all, this coming from same state agency.
This is why it's important for me to get real answers on values across the market.
Permitted free drop off businesses are starting to pop up and I want onboard while there is still room on the ship


----------



## necromancer (Dec 25, 2014)

Irons said:


> Many large Corporations pay someone to take away their scrap equipment.




i charge most of the big guys $65.00 to show up & $40.00 each hour (first hour is free)

i meant the large recyclers buying bulk price, wish i had the room for a 53' trailer of scrap computers.


----------



## EcoManiac (Dec 26, 2014)

If I openly advertise here in Connecticut, it would be like leaving a bread crumb trail for the big bad wolf. Permit applications opened Dec.16th and is only open for 60 days I believe, if I remember correctly it's $2000. Non refundable app fee and must have a completely indoor facility they can inspect. This all takes money. I'm extremely motivated but lacking funds. Figure if I spend most of 2015 collecting and flipping on the low low I should be able to make the next open application period. The easiest way to do this I'm thinking is to hit all the local scrap yards with reasonable offers for bulk.
But they don't even know what they want. I was able to pick up 926lbs for $300, only 60% were 100% intact, lot included 6 servers all missing CPUs. Now this particular place wants more money. 

Would I be a fool to offer $800 ton?, or does that sound too close to break even. At this time I can only work on this part time, can't quit the day job.... Yet
I have plenty of room here for short term storage and 2 53' trailers off site I can use for short term as well


----------

